# Canon s100 first manual shots



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

I went out and bought an s100 yesterday and i tried out the manual mode. I had to google and read up on apeture, iso, and shutter speed since i am completely new to this stuff.

Here are my shots. im still learning so bear with me lol

Any comments or sugestions?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Not bad for being a new photographer. One thing that would help is listing exif data for your shots.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They look good, the trick is to make a big one look that good but it looks like you'll have no problem.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Not bad for being a new photographer. One thing that would help is listing exif data for your shots.


had to google this but will post it soon for the pics



150EH said:


> They look good, the trick is to make a big one look that good but it looks like you'll have no problem.


I dont understand. What do you mean make a big one look big? All i can find is still image aspect ratio 16:9 3:2 4:3 1:1 4:5. unless im looking in the wrong spot


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

*First Image*

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/80"
F Number = F5.6
ISO Speed Ratings = 800
8830 = 4
Exif Version = 30, 32, 33, 30
Date Time Original = 2012-07-13 14:41:03
Date Time Digitized = 2012-07-13 14:41:03
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 3
Shutter Speed Value = 6.31 TV
Aperture Value = 4.97 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F2
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 5.2mm
Maker Note = 3782 Byte
User Comment = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 4000
Exif Image Height = 3000
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 4794
Focal Plane X Resolution = 13651.877
Focal Plane Y Resolution = 13636.364
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Manual exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Scene Capture Type = Normal
A430 = 

*Last Picture*

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/30"
F Number = F2
ISO Speed Ratings = 500
8830 = 4
Exif Version = 30, 32, 33, 30
Date Time Original = 2012-07-13 15:07:40
Date Time Digitized = 2012-07-13 15:07:40
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 3
Shutter Speed Value = 4.91 TV
Aperture Value = 2 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F2
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 5.2mm
Maker Note = 3782 Byte
User Comment = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 4000
Exif Image Height = 3000
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 4794
Focal Plane X Resolution = 13651.877
Focal Plane Y Resolution = 13636.364
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Scene Capture Type = Normal
A430 = 






I just posted two exif data since they are so long


----------

